# Heller La Tartane sailing ship



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I recently built this old Heller kit of a 16th century Mediterranean warship-merchant boxed as "La Tartane" (I believe it was also issued as "Corsaire.") It's 1/150 scale. 

I happen to enjoy these old Heller kits; they build into pleasing models with a little TLC.

Paul Helfrich
Dayton OH


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great. I like kits of what are fairly small boats and ships in real life so the scale is large


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet. Always interesting to see a different subject.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lovely!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Great looking ship.


----------

